# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى تحديثات :  تحديث أندرويد 4.3 يحل مشكلة التأخير في نيكسوس 7 الأول

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
لا شك أن حاسب Nexus 7 الجديد الذي أعلنت عنه غوغل مؤخرًا  يقدم أداءً ممتازًا أعجب الجميع بفضل المعالج الأقوى والذاكرة العشوائية  الأعلى، مقارنةً بما يقدمه الجيل الأول من الجهاز. لكن هذا لا يعني بأن  Nexus 7 الأول ليس من أشهر حواسب أندرويد اللوحية وأفضلها، وبأن هناك  الكثير من المستخدمين الذين لا يريدون التحديث إلى الجيل الجديد لأن حاسب  العام الماضي ما زال قادرًا على تلبية احتياجاتهم.
عندما طرحت غوغل  جهاز Nexus 7 الأول العام الماضي، كان يقدم أداءً رائعًا من حيث السرعة  والسلاسة بفضل عتاده الممتاز بمقاييس تلك الفترة، ونسخة أندرويد 4.1 التي  قدمت تحسينات مُلفتة من حيث أداء نظام أندرويد. ما زال هذا الجهاز قادرًا  على تأدية نفس المهام -بعد أكثر من عام على إطلاقه- دون مشاكل، لكن هذا من  الناحية النظرية، أما عمليًا فقد لاحظ أصحاب هذا الجهاز تراجع أدائه بشكل  مزعج أحيانًا مع مرور الوقت، وبرزت هذه المشكلة بعد تحديث أندرويد 4.2.
المشكلة  الرئيسية التي يعاني منها الجهاز بعد فترة من الاستخدام هي مشكلة التأخير  Lag حيث تلاحظ تأخيرًا ما بين الضغط على الشاشة والاستجابة، هذه المشكلة قد  تصل إلى مرحلة سيئة جدًا في بعض الأحيان يصبح فيها الأمر لا يُحتمل. بعد  البحث توصل بعض المطورين إلى سبب المشكلة، والسبب يتعلق بالذاكرة التخزينية  التي استخدمتها أسوس في الجهاز، وبشكل أكثر بالمُتحكّم الخاص بالذاكرة،  وهو عبارة عن دارة تنظم مرور البيانات من وإلى الذاكرة. هذا المتحكم من  المفترض أن يكون مسؤولًا عن حذف ما يتبقى من البيانات غير اللازمة في  الذاكرة. عمليًا، عندما تقوم بحذف ملف من جهازك يبقى الملف موجودًا في  الذاكرة (من الناحية الفيزيائية) حتى لو تم حذفه بالنسبة لك وأخبرك نظام  التشغيل بأن المساحة التي كان يحتلها قد أصبحت متاحة، ومن المفترض  بالمُتحكم أن ينظم عملية حذف البيانات التي لم يعد هناك حاجة إليها  والموجودة ضمن قِطاعات الذاكرة المختلفة وإعادة تنظيم هذه القطاعات.
بسبب  سوء إدارة الذاكرة العتادي الموجود في نيكسوس 7 الأول، يؤدي هذا إلى تراكم  قطاعات من الذاكرة تحتاج إلى تنظيف، مما يؤدي بدوره إلى المزيد من البطىء  في القراءة من الذاكرة والكتابة عليها مع مرور الوقت.
لحسن الحظ هذا لا يعني بأن المشكلة ليست قابلة للإصلاح، وقد قام أحد المطورين سابقًا بإصدار تطبيق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الذي يستفيد من ميزة تُدعى fstrim وتدعى أيضًا TRIM، وهي ميزة برمجية  موجودة في لينوكس (وبالتالي موجودة في أندرويد) تقوم بتنظيف قطاعات الذاكرة  تلقائيًا. الميزة كانت موجودة في أندرويد لكنها غير مفعّلة مما اضطر أصحاب  الجهاز لاستخدام تطبيق LagFix الذي يحتاج إلى صلاحيات الرووت من أجل تأدية  عمله.
لكن بحسب اختبارات أجراها موقع Anandtech تبين بأن غوغل قد  أضافت أخيرًا دعم TRIM في تحديث أندرويد 4.3 الأخير، ومن المفترض بأصحاب  Nexus 7 الأول أن يلاحظوا تحسنًا في الأداء. هذا التحسن لن يكون فوريًا بل  تدريجيًا حيث تتم عملية التنظيف هذه بشكل تدريجي ووفق ظروف معينة (عندما  تكون الشاشة مغلقة لساعة على الأقل ويكون الجهاز في الشحن بنسبة بطارية  أعلى من 30 بالمئة، أو لا يشحن لكن بنسبة بطارية أعلى من 80 بالمئة).
بعض  المستخدمين قالوا أن أجهزتهم عادت وكأنها جديدة بعد التحديث، بالنسبة  لجهازي الذي يعاني من نفس المشكلة لاحظت تحسنًا في الأداء لكنه لم يصل إلى  درجة السلاسة التي كانت في الماضي، أعتقد أنه يحتاج إلى بعض الانتظار  الإضافي كي تتم عملية تنظيف الذاكرة بشكل تلقائي. لكن بشكل عام من الجيد  قيام غوغل بدعم هذه الميزة في أندرويد 4.3، ليس من أجل حل مشكلة Nexus 7  فحسب، بل حل أي مشكلة مشابهة قد تظهر في أي جهاز آخر يستخدم ذاكرة تخزينية  من نوعية سيئة.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

